# vaccination schedule



## muskokapigeon (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello again

My pigeons are three and a half months old and I was wondering when I should get them vaccinated and for what. 

i know one virus that they are vaccinated for is PMV. 

Thankyou 

Dawna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dawna,

check out:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shots*

Do these shots come in comb packs or must they be given seperately?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

PMV, SAL-BAC, and POX, your overdue if you waited till 3 months old to start. soon as my youngest bird is ready to move over out of a round they are all (out of that round) given pmv, then two weeks later the Sal-Bac, I then wait two months and repeat the first to inocculations followed with Pox. 

If you dont have the room to keep each round separate? then give the first round of innoculations and wait till your last round is out of the nest and moved over the wait two weeks from their last innoculation to give the second set of shots and the pox.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Pox Vac......... I agree with Lawmans Vac. schedule, but do think at least in our So. Cal. area that Pox hasn't been in our areas for many decades. I think if we ALL quit vac. for it with this "LIVE" VAC. it would go away.... It's too bad that we have to Vac. for it just to keep from getting it from the Vac. itself when we ship or train with birds that have been vac.. That is the trouble with "LIVE" VAC. Over Killed Vac.... Just my opinion..... Hap


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with you happy, wish we didnt have to give any of the vacines at all. I remember getting wet pox back in the early 80's and I sure dont want to go through that again. man alive was that some nasty stuff, thought I'd never get rid of it. Your right on the money, when you say if we dont give the vacine now the birds will get it soon as they are mixed with other birds. best to give them some immunity first before they get mix with evrything else.


----------

